# JOOMLA 1.7 AutoUpdate funktioniert auf ISP Config WebServer nicht



## Stefan_Muc (22. Jan. 2012)

mit modPHP geht zwar die Site aber das Update nicht. Wenn ich was vermutlich besser wäre auf CGI stelle und suexec anschalte zieht meine Einstellung zum Abschalten vom eAccelerator Cache nicht und Joomla geht gar nicht.

Ich bin für jede Idee Dankbar.

Ach ja ISP Config 3.0.4.1 auf CENTOS 6.1

Datenbankversion 	5.1.52
Datenbankzeichensatz 	utf8_general_ci
PHP-Version 	5.3.3
Webserver 	Apache
PHP-Interface für den Webserver 	apache2handler
Joomla!-Version 	Joomla! 1.7.0 Stable [ Ember ] 19-Jul-2011 14:00 GMT
Joomla!-Plattform-Version 	Joomla Platform 11.1 Stable+Modified [ Ember ] 01-Jun-2011 06:00 GMT


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2012)

Die PHP Einstellungen im Web sind falsch, für CMS Systeme wie joomla, Wordpress, Drupal und Typo3 sollte man immer als php-mode "php-fcgi" nehmen und Suexec muss an sein.


----------



## Stefan_Muc (23. Jan. 2012)

OK, aber dann bekomme ich folgenden Fehler.


[Mon Jan 23 20:16:41 2012] [warn] [client 178.26.90.212] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  include(): open_basedir restriction in effect. File() is not
 within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/clients/client3/web5/web:/var/www/clients/client3/web5/tmp:/var/www/speedup.de/web:/srv/www/speedup.de/web:/usr


Vermutlich ist das ein Problem von Joomla mit eAccelerator. Allerdings habe ich das an und für sich über ein .htaccess ausgeschaltet.
---
php_flag eaccelerator.enable 0
php_flag eaccelerator.optimizer 0
---
Oder gibt's es da dann eine vhost spezifische php.ini die ich anpassen kann / muss ?

Danke und Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2012)

Du bringst hier die php einstellungen durcheinanader. Php_ flag ist eine einstellung für mod php und nicht fcgi oder cgi. Für alle methoden ausser mod_ php steht doch ads custom php.ini feld zur verfügung, wie im manual beschrieben.


----------



## Stefan_Muc (23. Jan. 2012)

Jetzt warst Du schneller als ich ;-)

Das habe ich auch gefunden inzwischen und habe mal folgendes eingetragen

apc.include_once_override = 0
eaccelerator.optimizer = 0
eaccelerator.enable = 0

Hat aber leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2012)

Überprüf bitte mal, ob auch wirklich alle dateien und ordner innerhalb des web ordners dem web user und der client gruppe des webs gehören. Dadurch dass du es auf mod_php aufgesetzt hast, kann es sein dass da jetzt diversebdateien dem falschen user gehören.


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2012)

Und du solltest mal dein ispconfig updaten, denn die 3.0.4.1 hat einen bug in den web berechtigungen. Spiel mal das update ein und ändere dann einen wert im web und speicher, damit die rechte aktualisiert werden.


----------



## Stefan_Muc (23. Jan. 2012)

Hmmm, da ist wohl was durcheinander



drwxr-x--x  6 web5 client3 4096 23. Jan 00:30 .
drwxr-xr-x  8 root root    4096 11. Nov 18:04 ..
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      16 23. Jan 00:30 backup -> /var/backup/web5
drwxr-x--x  2 web5 client0 4096 15. Aug 14:42 cgi-bin
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root      40 15. Aug 22:24 .htpasswd_stats
lrwxrwxrwx  1 web5 client0   35 15. Aug 14:42 log -> /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/speedup.de
drwxr-x--x  2 web5 client0 4096 15. Aug 14:42 ssl
drwxrwxrwx  2 web5 client0 4096 14. Nov 00:30 tmp
drwx--x--- 17 web5 client3 4096 23. Jan 21:05 web


Und hier der dazugehörige fcgi Starter


#!/bin/sh
PHPRC="/var/www/conf/web5"
export PHPRC
PHP_DOCUMENT_ROOT="/var/www/clients/client3/web5"
export PHP_DOCUMENT_ROOT
# The variable PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN is onyl useful for lighty or nginx as apache
# mod_fcgi will control the number of childs themself and never use the additional processes.
# PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN=8
# export PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN
PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS=5000
export PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS
exec /usr/bin/php-cgi \
 -d open_basedir="/var/www/clients/client3/web5/web:/var/www/clients/client3/web5/tmp:/var/www/speedup.de/web:/srv/www/speedup.de/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin:/etc/phpmyadmin:/var/lib/phpmyadmin" \
-d upload_tmp_dir=/var/www/clients/client3/web5/tmp \
-d session.save_path=/var/www/clients/client3/web5/tmp \
 $1


Ich habe die Rechte gerade eben mal angepasst aber es geht trotzdem nicht


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2012)

Da ist nichts durcheinander, alles so wie es sein muss. Ich habe vom inhalt des web ordners gesprochen, nicht vom ordner oberhalb des web ordners. Anderungen an den ordnern dort solltest du also wieder rückgängig machen.

Der fcgi starter ist so in ordnung.


----------



## Stefan_Muc (23. Jan. 2012)

Na ja, wenn ich das mit anderen vhost vergleiche so war da schon was nicht ok

drwxr-x--x 2 web5 client0 4096 15. Aug 14:42 ssl

sollte zB doch auch die group client3 haben und nicht client0

ansonsten habe ich natürlich im web Ordner vorsichtshalber mit nem chown -R web5:client3 gesetzt


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2012)

Versuch mal bitte das eaccelerator rpm komplett zu deinstallieren und das custom php.ini Feld zu leeren. eaccelerator in centos ist ziemlich buggy. Wenn das helfen sollte, dann versuch mal einen anderen php cache wie xcache oder apc. Ich verwende auf meinen Servern überall xcache, ist schnell und kompatibel mit allen cms systemen.


----------



## Stefan_Muc (24. Jan. 2012)

Wie konnte ich nur so Betriebsblind sein und nicht selber draufkommen...

Ich dachte das wäre ins php reincompiled....

Habs deinstalliert und alles fluppt wunderbar.

Danke vielmals. xcache probiere ich dann mal die Tage aus. Gibt's da was an Einstellungen zu beachten oder geht das quasi "out of the box" ?

Danke, Stefan


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2012)

Unter Debian und Ubuntu läuft es out of the box. Wie gut das Centos Paket vorkonfiguriert ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Stefan_Muc (25. Jan. 2012)

OK. Vielen Dank nochmal. Ich werde es testen


----------

